# New Bunny!!!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She's cute! I like the name Dream Weaver.

Here is my bunny Maggie. She's a Netherlands Dwarf rabbit. She's like 10 now.










She loves to go outside:







[/IMG]








[/IMG]

I've had other bunnies who died very young (one at 8 months, one at 4 years).


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

She is beautiful. Love the picture of her in the garden. 

I love rabbits. I have some outside bunnies right now ther are 4 are Rex and 3 are Nertherland Dwarf. I wanted another inside rabbit I had a little mix breed one I picked up from some girls selling on the corner. i named her TrueHeart she was an amazing rabbit. She had the run of the house she loved Sourcream and Onion potato chips and would get mad and stomp her foot if you bought a different flavor..lol. She would hop on the bed in the morning and be loved up. I only had her for 1 1/2yrs and sadly I didnt see she was eating on the christmas tree and she died. Oh how I miss True. She was one of a kind.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, love the name Dream Weaver.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aww, sorry to hear about your bunny. The two I lost were also lost very unexpectedly.

Samson was 8 months old, he was sickly looking when I got him from the pet store but I didn't want him to die there so I bought him anyway and gave him the best life I could for 2 months. I came home from work and he was gone.

Peppy was my little BFF. He came to work with me all the time, he LOVED riding the Subway and would sit on my shoulder to stare out the window haha. 

Do you live in a rural area? I've always wanted outdoor bunnies but I hear coyotes every night so I'm always terrified I'd wake up and they'd be gone.

This was Samson:









And Peppy!:


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I live way out in the country the nearest town with a decent shopping and ahospital is 40miles. We have wolves around here but I have not lost any livestock to them. My fowl are all free range we have a only a horse now but I did have goats all have been fine. The neighbor raises sheep and he has never lost any to wolves either we think it is because we have SO many deer around.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought a sick bunny this past winter just because I didnt want him to die in that horrible little cage they had him in. He was so cute. I took him to the vet and got meds but he never recoved only had him for 2 months. His name was Phil.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, so cute!! I'm allergic to rabbits but I wish I wasn't, they are so darn cute! It looks like she has a little mustache, so adorable!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats to bad your allegric so glad all of my allergies are just to food. LOL Yes she has a perfect mustache. There were only 2 in her litter and I got first pick I liked her face better and when I picked her Dorie told she this bunny was better conformationally too. Not sure I want to show her or not.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Aww bunnies, they're all so cute! I miss my rabbit, I had a grey dwarf rex named Parsley. He was such a sweetie, I would take him to the park with me and he was just sit in the grass while I read. He would always put his front paws up on my leg when I came in the room. I miss him so much. I was thinking of getting another rabbit in the spring, make a nice pen for him/her outside.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't think a lot of people realize how social and loving rabbits can be.

Peppy would always get sooo excited when I got home from work. He'd jump around and binky! It was always so cute.

He loved going for walks.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love bunnies!!! They are SO cute!!! We had them growing up, but it has been years, since I've had one. Maybe when my son gets older, I'll have one, again.  

I love her perfect little mustache--if she was a boy, I'd say Charlie Chaplin should be her name! lol. Too cute! Love seeing the pics of all of your bunnies in this post!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I also have a Holland Lop, he is Hillsboro's Spunky a former show bunny. We bought him when he was a year and half old, and have had him for two years now. He is the sweetest thing. He is the same color as yours, but has bigger smudge markings on his face.

He loves Brady. Gets all excited when he sees him, and Brady lets him climb all over him. 

This breed is absolutely a great family pet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Did you all know that they now have agility for bunnies? 

I keep on telling my kids they should teach Spunky to do some jumps etc. He does have a great recall when we call his name.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I remember about 8 years ago one of my friends mentioned bunny agility.

Maggie (current bunny) once chased down a mouse and chased it out of the house hahah who needs a cat !?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bunnies*

I've always loved rabbits!!
It's really great to know you can have one for a pet!
How does Bawaajige treat Dream?
Can they roam around the house?
Do they use a litter box?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige loves the bunny. I have not let Dream run around with all the other dogs in the house. I do have the found pups which I do believe Solo has some pit in her and Vendetta who is APBT with high prey drive. I love that BaWaaJige is so good with Dream.

I was thinking about bunny agility. Thinking I should set up a small course next summer it might be fun.

That mark on their noses is called a butterfly. and Her colour is a broken tort.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

General V said:


> That mark on their noses is called a butterfly. and Her colour is a broken tort.


I did not know the nose marking was called a butterfly, I always called it a smudge. :doh:


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

We have a holland dwarf named Fluffy. My daughter won him at a carnival game when we were at the apple orchard a couple years ago. I would not have agreed to let her bring a bunny home, but I was in the restroom at the time. Came out to find her holding a bunny in a cage!

He WAS an indoor bunny....until he chewed the brand new drywall off the basement walls, made a nest in the box spring of a bed and started chewing the hands off all the kids' barbies. LOL!

He is now an outdoor rabbit, and we are all much happier, including Fluffy. He has a nice little two-story hutch in the backyard, but it is left open except when DH is doing the lawn. Fluffy hops happily around our little backyard, nibbling on grass and just generall hanging out and taunting Rocket. LOL!

This is Fluffy when we first got him. He's a lot bigger now.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Fluffy is cute. Thanks for sharing your story with us.

I have had rabbits almost my whole life. Ebony was my first rabbit I got him when I was 5. He had the run of the house one day my mom was working in the back porch a very small area and Ebony folllowed her out there she stepped back realized she was going to step on him tried to correct herself but it was too late she fell on Ebony and broke his leg. The vet said it was the first time he had ever set and put a cast on a rabbit. lol. When we took the cast off my black rabbit had a white leg. Wish I had a picture to show you but we were not a very active photo taking family.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish I coud get one but my Jack Russell has too high of a prey drive. I almost broke down and got one off of CL ..it looked like the velveteen rabbit. I've had guinea pigs and love them too. They are very social animals. Just can't risk it with the Jack around!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

General V said:


> Fluffy is cute. Thanks for sharing your story with us.
> 
> I have had rabbits almost my whole life. Ebony was my first rabbit I got him when I was 5. He had the run of the house one day my mom was working in the back porch a very small area and Ebony folllowed her out there she stepped back realized she was going to step on him tried to correct herself but it was too late she fell on Ebony and broke his leg. The vet said it was the first time he had ever set and put a cast on a rabbit. lol. When we took the cast off my black rabbit had a white leg. Wish I had a picture to show you but we were not a very active photo taking family.


My mother actually rescued a rabbit that had a pin in its leg.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

General V said:


> Vendetta who is APBT with high prey drive.


My APBT used to let our ferret ride around on her back!! Though outside, she hunts mice and moles and rabbits... 

I think dogs know the difference between pets and outside prey.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> My APBT used to let our ferret ride around on her back!! Though outside, she hunts mice and moles and rabbits...
> 
> I think dogs know the difference between pets and outside prey.


MacKenzie is always chasing bunnies and has killed her share of birds outside. She avoids our bunny Spunky, I think she is afraid of him. She has also helped us raise 8 baby ducks and 8 baby chicks. She just knows that these she are ours.


----------

